# advice appreciated on different ways to hold and release the pouch



## strikewzen

I've joined the slingshot forum for a year without making a post, today is exactly 1 year anniversary so here is my first post

Joerg's youtube channel got me here long ago and i only joined to enable the search function =D

back to the topic, i have noticed most slinger hold the pouch with thumb and index kind of like a guitar pick

however i have tried thumb + middle&ring and also thumb + index&middle finger

they do not shoot as hard but so far my favorite is thumb + index&mid, reason being i fail to reproduce the "relax upon release" that many people mention on the forum

it's my favorite because it's the only method allowing 2~3 hits out of 5 times on suspended ping pong ball about 6 meters away (trying hard)

my release is pull as far back until it slips off, and the groove between index&mid allow a more predictable tunnel for the ammo to travel

note i shot about 8000 rounds of 6mm BBs only(airsoft hobbist), and use only production wrist braced slingshots (too lazy to mail order but i plan to soon)

just wondering if the release even matter for accuracy, and have you guys experienced any pain from shooting million rounds in guitar pick style?

currently a med student graduating next march, and have seen lots of joint problems in patients i would not want to suffer any long term injury, please help and comment all are welcome and although i have not posted i know many of you from hanging around the forum and wish to express my respect and thanks.


----------



## Imperial

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY







i use my thumb and and index finger to hold pouch. some use an archers grip (pouch between index and middle finger i think it is, someone can correct me if im wrong). and some grip it as if theyre drinking a cup of tea (british shooters mostly







, just kidding). Maybe you should try using different size ammo, rocks or marbles. sometimes even 11mm paintballs feel a bit small and make my grip fingers ache a lil bit if i shoot a lot, but thats because im pinching the pouch just in front of the paintball, pinching on the paintball itself will break the paintball.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Well it's about time Strike!!!








I also use what you called the "guitar pick" hold. It's never bothered me much, and I have some prior issues with my thumb joints. I do know that it's important to be careful and "listen" to your body and not over do it!!!
I do shoot heavy bands but not all the time.


----------



## bj000

1 year!
i sometimes find myself holding with thumb and middle finger.. forefinger and thumb for a bit more grip..


----------



## Performance Catapults

I hold the pouch between my index and middle finger.

Two years ago, I developed a severe case of Trigger Thumb, resulting from use of heavy pull bands. At that time, I was holding the pouch conventional style (guitar pick). If I wanted to continue shooting a slingshot, I had to learn to shoot a different way. I have shot 3/8", 7/16", and 1/2". For me, 3/8" offers the best accuracy with this technique. However, I did win this years ECST, using 7/16".

The release is vital in regards to your accuracy. It needs to be smooth. Anyone that shoots alot over time, will discover that they are able to zero in on a specific spot of the ammo, when they hold the pouch and draw back. This is exactly whay you want. I call this eliminating the variables. You want the pouch to make just enough contact with the ammo during your draw, so that it holds the ammo in place. Pinching the ammo with too much force will result in wild flyers and inconsistent shots. Every once in a while, I will release prematurely, from not pinching the ammo hard enough.

Most beginners will hold the pouch in front of the ammo when they first start shooting. The more you shoot, the more you start moving the contact area back on the ammo. The sweet spot for me is right in front of the middle of the ammo. This provides the least resistance upon release, and eliminates any unwanted variables.


----------



## Flatband

"Hold the Ball,that is all" Dead on right Jim! You have one of the smoothest releases I ever saw. Believe it or not it is smoother now then when you were pinching thumb and index style-unreal!. I also believe that the release is just about everything. I jerk it,release late,hold too tight-all those fun things every once and awhile( a lot more then I want! ). Loose those habits or keep them to the absolute minimum and you will shoot well. Flatband


----------



## philly

Well, for me, Accuracy = 15% grip, 15% anchor, and 70% release. Grt them all consistent and you hit the target. I grip lighly just slightly ahead of the ball.
Philly


----------



## TADeadliest

I grip the "guitar pick" style and I do good but you need to grip forefinger and thumb for shooting for the best accuracy at least that is what I found.


----------



## Ordie69

Thanks for the tips. I am still trying to find a style that suits me and this thread has been a great help.


----------



## rubberpower

The video you translated from chinese was as good as it gets on shooting instruction and especially the release. There is something about keeping the release hand moving back after the release. Darrell has an excellent video on holding the pouch on YouTube under pfshooter.


----------



## SlingGal

Yes, check out pfshooters videos on YouTube...great tutorials on pouch holding. I use the guitar pick method, but I don't "squeeze" the ammo and pouch...I tend to hold it just enough to keep the ball in the pouch, and to feel the 'pull' of the bands against my thumb. The release, for me, feels like an 'extension' of the pull of the bands. I did Kyudo (japanese archery) for a while, and it helped me learn to relax my wrist and being aware of the placement of my rear (pouch holding arm) elbow.







In guitar pick, I usually hold with thumb-up, but have experimented with thumb down, and tried thumb-middle/index.


----------



## monoaminooxidase

... well, that has been eyeopening for me. thanks everybody.


----------

